# Критерии остеохондроза



## Дима4321 (6 Июл 2015)

Врач сказал что у меня остеохондроз,но в результатах исследования конкретно этого не сказано.Как я понял остеохондроз обобщенное понятие тех недугов которые у меня имеются?Тоже самое с нестабильностью шейного отдела,про нее ничего не сказано в МРТ,как она диагностируется?И сколько позвонков поражено остеохондрозом 3 и более или меньше?
P.S последний вопрос связан с армией.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Июл 2015)

Выпячивание МПД до 2-мм является нормой. Никакой протрузии нет. Годен к службе в ВС без ограничений.


----------

